
Covid-19 Impact on Supply Chain - mbitheh
https://homeworkden.com/covid-19-impact-on-supply-chain/
======
mbitheh
COVID-19 Impact on Supply Chain The novel coronavirus (COVID-19) has
drastically affected the global supply chain. This is because the worst-hit
countries are in the G7 category which plays an essential role in the
production and distribution of products to countries across the globe. China,
United States, Japan, Britain, France, Italy, and Germany are the hardest hit
by the pandemic. These countries account for 60% of the global supply and
demand and 65% of manufacturing takes place in the regions. Also, 41% of world
exports are shipped from these nations thus influencing the global economic
growth (Fernandes, 2020). The Economics in the Time of COVID-19 article states
that the manufacturing sector has been disrupted by the pandemic. For
instance, China’s economy relies on a direct supply of products to global
markets but the lockdowns in various countries have disrupted its exports.
This means that demand disruptions will emerge as various countries seek to
contain the virus. Purchase delays by consumers will cause manufacturers to
withhold their production which is likely to result in a decrease in supply
for essential commodities in various nations.

References Carson, J. A. (2020). Innovation in Food Access Amid the COVID-19
Pandemic. Fernandes, N. (2020). Economic effects of coronavirus outbreak
(COVID-19) on the world economy. Available at SSRN 3557504. Yu, K. D. S., &
Aviso, K. B. (2020). Modelling the economic impact and ripple effects of
disease outbreaks. Process Integration and Optimization for Sustainability,
1-4.

